# Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans



## Mefospezialist (28. Februar 2008)

Hallo Meerforelleninfizierte,

ich habe gestern mit einem Kumpel aus Dänemark telefoniert, der experimentiert jetzt schon lange mit Spiro und Naturköder, vorletzte Woche kam bei Ihm der Durchbruch!

Er experimentierte jetzt schon fast eineinhalb Jahre mit Spiro und Naturköder aber kam nur zu mäßigen Erfolg.

Er versuchte es stets mit Seeringelwürmern am Spiro, verschiedene Spirogewichte, verschiedene Vorfachlängen und so weiter. Was soll ich sagen er hatte in eineinhalb Jahren nur drei Meerforellen auf die Würmer am Spiro überlisten können.

Den Ausschlag zum verfeinern seiner Montage gab jetzt nachdem er sich einmal Brandungsvorfächer angesehen hatte mit denen deutsche Touris in DK zwei Meerforellen auf Seeringler in der Brandung verhaften konnten.

Seine Montage sah bisher wie folgt aus mit wie gesagt fast keinem Erfolg:
15-20gr. Spiro langsam sinkend
2,5 Meter Vorfach Stärke 0,25 aus Fluorcarbon und ein langschenkliger Haken Größe 1

Jetzt die minimale Änderung der Montage die in den letzten zwei Wochen unglaubliche 24 Fische hervorgebracht hat!
eine 6mm Lil Corky Perle in leuchtrot vor dem Haken mit einem Silikonstopper gestoppt!! Seeringelwurm drauf, auswerfen und langsam unterbrochen von zwei drei kurzen Pausen pro Wurf bringen scheinbar Fisch ohne Ende.
Und noch ein Vorteil hat diese Fischerei, bei allen Fischen saß der Haken ganz vorne im Maul so das untermaßige wie auch maßige Fische schonend releast werden konnten!

Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim Probieren!

Ich werde es vom 07.04.-13.04 auf Fehmarn und Umgebung auf jeden Fall mal antesten und wenn jemand schon vorher schon Erfolge mit dieser Montage verzeichnen kann würde ich mich über eine Nachricht freuen bzw es gerne in den Fangmeldungen lesen.

Grüße aus Rüsselsheim


----------



## Meerforellenfan (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*



Mefospezialist schrieb:


> Hallo Meerforelleninfizierte,
> 
> ich habe gestern mit einem Kumpel aus Dänemark telefoniert, der experimentiert jetzt schon lange mit Spiro und Naturköder, vorletzte Woche kam bei Ihm der Durchbruch!
> 
> ...



Danke für den Tip#h,
werde es mal ausprobieren die nächsten Wochen und berichten


----------



## alligator (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Werde ich auch mal testen.
Vielleicht fange ich ja auch mal einen Fisch (den Fisch)!!

Gruß Alligator


----------



## goeddoek (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Jepp - besten Dank dafür - wird, sobald es das Wetter zulässt , ordentlich ausprobiert #6


----------



## bongobongo (2. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Moin,

danke für den Tipp. EIne Frage hätte ich da aber noch: wie groß ist / war der Abstand zwischen Haken und Perle?
Muss die Perle direkt vor dem Haken sitzen, oder eher mit etwas ABstand, damit der Köder besser absinken kann?

Gruß

bongobongo:m


----------



## Mefospezialist (3. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Die Perle so weit vor den Haken so das der Ringler komplett aufgezogen ist, mein Kumpel sagt wenn man ihn langsam einholt und der Spiro unter Wasser ist wird die Perle mit nach unten gezogen, er meint aber die meisten beissen bei den Pausen weil der Wurm dann gaaaaanz langsam nach oben zur Oberfläche treibt, das scheint der Schlüsselreiz zu sein! 
Normalerweise geben ja zum Grund sinkende Köder den Bissreiz doch nach oben scheint irgendwie noch besser zu funzen, ich habe es ja noch nicht getestet und was in DK funzt muß ja bei uns noch lange nicht gut sein aber bekanntlich geht ja probieren über studieren #6

Auf jeden Fall bin ich gespannt was so an Fangmeldungen kommt.



Grüße


----------



## mefohunter84 (3. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Super Tipp! #6

Danke! #6

Ich denke mal, daß gerade bei Naturködern wie dem Seeringler, der *Auftrieb* das entscheidende Kriterium ist. Denn die Burschen begeben sich ja vom Meeresgrund ins Freiwasser zum "Liebesspiel"! Also von unten nach oben!
Eigentlich doch ganz logisch, oder!? #6 |kopfkrat:q#6


----------



## Rosi (3. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

eine 6mm perle treibt keinen seeringler nach oben. höchstens ein ganz winziges stückchen. ich hab das mal mit wattis probiert, da war die perle 1cm im durchmesser (eisele) dann trug sie einen wattwurm.

erste frage: wie tief ist denn das wasser in dem gefischt wird?


----------



## Mefospezialist (4. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Aha interressant also treibt der Ringler gar nicht auf, gut zu wissen das sollte ich meinem Freund noch mitteilen sonst fischt der noch die nächsten 10 Jahre in dem Glauben mít dem Auftrieb 

Er fischt damit in allen Tiefen, also über Steinriffen von 0,5m bis hin zum offenen Wasser bis 4 Metern würd ich sagen.

Seine Hausstrände sind Dovnsklint, Fynshoved und andere der Insel, Tryggelev Nor und Ristigne Küste, Dimmesode also sind alle Wasserschichten/tiefen dabei denke ich, hab selbst schon oft da gefischt.

Gruß David


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Nun gut. Ich kenne die wirkliche Auftriebskraft einer 6mm messenden Perle auch nicht genau. Dennoch kann es durchaus materialabhängig sein, ob der Wurm auftreibt, oder nicht. Ich persönlich habe in Seen mit dem s.g. Pop up Schaumstoff gefischt. Und das durchaus nur in der besagten Größe. Der Wurm trieb auf und die Distanz, wie weit er auftreiben sollte, habe ich durch ein kleines Bleischrot vor dem Haken reguliert.

Aber wie gesagt. Mit den Perlen kann`s natürlich anders sein.


----------



## Rosi (4. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

und mit sinkenden sbirulinos? irgendwas stimmt da nicht.

ein sinker sinkt, an ihm ist noch ein 2,5m langes vorfach mit einem fliegengewicht. das wasser ist zwischen 0,5 und 4m tief. 

der sbirulino sinkt schneller als das fliegengewicht. er zieht es praktisch langsam über/hinter sich her, weil er ja eingeholt wird. das einholen muß ziemlich schnell erfolgen, sonst sinkt der sbiru auf den grund und das vorfach schleift durchs gemüse. genau das wird in einer sinkpause erfolgen. das ist eine montage für tiefes wasser. 



oder fischt er doch mit schwimmenden sbirulinos? dann könnte ich mir das ganze eher erklären. um kontakt zum wurm zu halten, muß immer ein kleiner zug erfolgen. der sbirulino darf nicht still liegen. zumal er dann auch weggetrieben wird. 

der sbiru schwimmt also gaaaanz langsam zum ufer. dahinter schwimmt das vorfach und zwar unter dem sbirulino. langsam sinkt der wurm dabei in richtung grund. er wird ihn aber erst erreichen, wenn das wasser nur noch 2,5m tief ist (theoretisch) warscheinlich erst in 2m wassertiefe, weil er ja etwas in richtung ufer schwimmt. weil der haken mit perle und wurm fast nichts wiegt, wird er in einer sinkpause nur ganz langsam sinken, bzw. bei wellengang und unterströmung einfach der strömung folgen.

die perle hat sicherlich eher eine lockfunktion, aber toll wenn sich der erfolg einstellt!


----------



## Mefospezialist (4. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Also hab grad in DK angerufen, hast recht Rosi, bei flachem Wasser mit schwimmenden Modellen und bei tieferem wasser und da auch nur mit ner ordentlichen Strömung mit langsamsinkenden Modellen.

Wenn ich dich nicht hätte Rosi und noch mal nachgefragt hätte, dann wär mir auf Fehmarn garantiert mehr Kraut auf den Haken gesprungen als Mefo´s :q

aber ich hab ja immer schwimmende und langsamsinkende Spiros dabei und wenn ich nur Kraut gefangen hätte, wär ich vll auch selbst drauf gekommen ein schwimmendes Modell zu montieren bzw spätestens dann hätte ich noch mal nach DK getelt #h


----------



## Rosi (4. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

wird schon schief gehen#6

doch steck dir vorsichtshalber ein paar blinker zum frustabbau mit ein. das kann ein ganz schönes getüdel werden mit dem vorfach.


----------



## Mefospezialist (5. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Ja Rosi die hab ich sowieso dabei und auch Vorfächer mit Fliegen falls das nichts wird |supergri

Gruß David


----------



## fishermanfl (5. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Moin moin,

ich finde, dass das eher ein alter Hut ist mit der Perle. ich angle jetzt seit ungefähr 15 Jahren auf Meerforellen. Eine lange Zeit auch mit Sbiru. Die Idee mit der Perle hab ich mir mal von einem "Meerforellensystem" eines namhaften deutschen Angelgerätehersteller aus Schleswig-Holstein abgekupfert. Der vertreibt ähnliche Systeme, nur mit Wasserkugel, also im Prinzip einem variablen Sbiru ohne Führungsrohr, schon seit mindestens 10 Jahren über den Fachhandel.


----------



## Rosi (5. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

na und? für den einen ist es ein alter hut, für den anderen etwas ganz neues. das macht eben die vielfalt aus und ist doch gut so.

es wundert mich, daß sich noch keiner über eine ganz andere tatsache ausgelassen hat. ich werde allerdings keine schlafenden hunde wecken.


----------



## Marcel1409 (7. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Bekannt war mir das System auch schon lange, nur bin jetzt ein bischen neugierig geworden und hab mal ein paar Systeme gebaut und Jose damit losgeschickt ... Und siehe da, nach 3 Nullnummern in Folge mit der Fliege hat er gestern 2 Blanke (52 cm & 46 cm) gefangen.

Langsam sinkender Spiro und 2,5 m langes Flourcarbon 0,30 mm und geführt wie beim "Faulenzen"...

Hier mal das System ohne und mit Kneifer #6


----------



## dat_geit (8. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Hab ich was verpasst oder ist schon der 01.04;+|supergri

Na ja, ich denke mal zur rechten Zeit am rechten Ort bringt auch Fisch.

Ich hatte auf die alte Methode mit Fliege hinter Sbiro auch Erfolg.
Vormittags ne große verloren und am Nachmittag ne schöne 50er gefangen.

Anbieteweisen und Fliegen unterschieden sich radikal.

Auch die Örtlichkeiten. Einmal Förde, einmal offene Küste.

3/4 der an diesem Tag gefangenen Fische gingen auf das Konto von Fliegen. Davon wurden wurden beinahe 80% davon am Sbiro, 20% Springerfliege.

Übrigens fressen die Mädels und Jungs aus Silber das ganze Jahr über Seeringler und damit würde ich es vielleicht auch mal mit einer solchen Fliege versuchen.

Greetz Andy


----------



## bamse34 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Moin!
Die Ringler sind jetzt in der KFörde habe heute einige gesehen! Also Sbiro klar und los!
Gruß Sebastian


----------



## dexx (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Mal ne ganz dumme Frage als Anfänger: Wie wirft man das aus? Ich habe nirgends etwas von einem Blei glesen, und allein der Wurm mit den beiden Haken reicht von Gewicht her bestimmt nicht aus um weiter als 5m zu kommen  Oder kommt das ganze an eine bestehende Montage?


----------



## Aalsucher (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Hallo Marcel,ich hab mal ne Frage zu Deinem System.Hast Du den obersten Haken an dem Vorfach fest montiert,oder kann er zum unteren Haken durchrutschen?Das kann man leider nicht wirklich auf den Bildern erkennen.
Gruß von Stefan aus Stade


----------



## Rosi (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*



dexx schrieb:


> Mal ne ganz dumme Frage als Anfänger: Wie wirft man das aus? Ich habe nirgends etwas von einem Blei glesen, und allein der Wurm mit den beiden Haken reicht von Gewicht her bestimmt nicht aus um weiter als 5m zu kommen  Oder kommt das ganze an eine bestehende Montage?


 
na mit einem sbirulino, wie die überschrift schon sagt. der sbirulino fliegt fast so weit wie ein blinker.


----------



## dexx (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Ach, was es nicht so alles gibt #c Ich wusste nicht das es sich dabei tatsächlich um ein gängiges Zubehör handelt - nun kann ich googeln, vielen Dank.

|wavey:


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,ich hab mal ne Frage zu Deinem System.Hast Du den obersten Haken an dem Vorfach fest montiert,oder kann er zum unteren Haken durchrutschen?Das kann man leider nicht wirklich auf den Bildern erkennen.
> Gruß von Stefan aus Stade



Der Haken läuft einfach nur auf der Schnur, je nachdem wie lang der Wurm ist setzt du Ihn mit zwei Windungen um den Schenkel fest. Der odere Haken ist nur zum "Wurmobenhalten|kopfkrat"...


----------



## Aalsucher (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Hallo Marcel,ich will ja nicht nerven.Aber wenn das Öhrhaken sind,wie  soll das mit den 2 Windungen gehen?
Stefan


----------



## Marcel1409 (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*



Aalsucher schrieb:


> Hallo Marcel,ich will ja nicht nerven.Aber wenn das Öhrhaken sind,wie  soll das mit den 2 Windungen gehen?
> Stefan



Wenn du die Schnur zweimal um den Schenkel windest rutscht er nicht mehr runter und so hält er den Wurm gerade auf dem Vorfach....


----------



## Aalsucher (13. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Danke für den Tipp,hoffe am Sonntag auf gutes Wetter.Will den Mefos eventuell in der E-Bucht auf die Schuppen rücken.
Stefan


----------



## L.Aureo (15. März 2008)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

Moin,

Hmmm, MeFo-Fliegen am Sprio kannte ich - Seeringler am Spiro noch nicht.

Werd Wasserkugel-Bombardas nehmen da kann man die Laufhöhe während des angelns durch Wasserfüllstand variieren.

Der dritte Laden hat jetzt auch welche OHNE Vorbestellung.

So und die werd ich jetzt einsacken und heut abend in die Dämmerung hinein gleich mal testen.

Mal sehen - wenn ich welche verhaften konnte ping ich hier mal durch ;P


----------



## alligator (6. April 2009)

*AW: Spirotip für alle Meerforellenfans*

schubs


----------

